# Who makes G3 boats for Yamaha



## ricochet (May 10, 2008)

Seen a nice boat on one of the fishing shows. It was a G3 sold thru Yamaha but i doubt they make them .Just wondering who makes them for Yamaha


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Try www.g3boats.com


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I am almost certain that G3 is a wholly owned subsidiary of Yamaha.


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

Chromedoggy said:


> I am almost certain that G3 is a wholly owned subsidiary of Yamaha.


Click the link below
G3 Boats / Yamaha owned


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

They are owned and made by yamaha. We have one for deer hunting and small alke fishing and love it. Its built really really well. And was several hundred less than the competition to boot. Dont hesitate to buy one.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have been on a couple. Rock solid, good fit and finish. I wouldn't hesitate to buy one that fit my needs.


----------

